# WHO MAKES MUSIC??



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Who here makes music? I don't care if you beat box, you play blue grass, or rock out on the drums. I love all and everything with a good rhythm to it... Not to fond of country but I can't dog the ones makin it!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Me me me. I play Drums and Bass. My baby is a double bass Pearl, Vinnie Paul EXP series. Ooooo man I love that set. I also have an old school Fender Jazz Bass. when I'm Drumming I like to play Acid Bath, Pantera, and I'm learning some Tool. When it's Bass I like to play more Sublime and stuff like that. Your Turn.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oz, I was in band from the 5th to 12th grade, I taught myself to play the piano when I was 8 years old, I have a musical talent and LOVE to listen to anything, even country, , but I have never put anything on tape or recorded and haven't picked up a saxaphone in years, but will occassionally sit down andplay from memory on the piano what I know, but that's it, I haven't even read a sheet of music in 15 yars, lmaooo, gawd I'm old,


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Well... I mess around a lot... I am in the process of teaching myself piano (for the sake of making beats even faster and more intricate LOL), i play bass ( i used to have an ernie ball musicman bass  ) and I suck terribly at guitar, but use em for beats when I have access to one. I rap and make beats, but mostly make beats all day all night. I can freestyle for hours on end, but really like writing and venting some real s**t and venting on the tracks....

And I LOVE to wail out on some drums... YEAAHH BOYYYYY


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh... I also play the Alto Sax I left that one out.... LOL


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Oh... I also play the Alto Sax I left that one out.... LOL


I used to play one too lol. I left it behind when I fell in love with a drum set.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol, I have never written anything, have always been told I should just never did and the stringed instruments and drums were never for me, I have NO rythm, lol, and I can play the Alto, Baritone, and Tenor Saxaphones, as well as the trumpet, clarient and flute, lol, never got the hang of the trombone though


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> lol, I have never written anything, have always been told I should just never did and the stringed instruments and drums were never for me, I have NO rythm, lol, and I can play the Alto, Baritone, and Tenor Saxaphones, as well as the trumpet, clarient and flute, lol, never got the hang of the trombone though


Thats cool you can do a lot. I have a song that I wrote but I never recorded it.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Well the Bari is the same thing as the Alto, same notes, just in a bass clef.... But man.. the tenor was hard so i just said f**k it! LOL


I tried the french horn and was like... NO...


I'll stick to puttin stringed instruments and drums on my tracks, in addition to sampling and making my own samples. Programming has more than just copy and pasting, you can make it as plain and boring or as exciting as you want.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks kg420, I got the musical talent, my sisters were the singers, 

Oz - the only one I never tried was the Siprano sax, wanted to but we never had a need for it in the little town I lived in, but I was the one that got stuck with the Bari and Tenor sax, because I was the only one tall enough to carry or play it in concert and marching seasons, lmaoo, I was a band geek  

I really want to get another one, i miss being able to play, wonder what my poor dogs would think,


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> Thanks kg420, I got the musical talent, my sisters were the singers,
> 
> Oz - the only one I never tried was the Siprano sax, wanted to but we never had a need for it in the little town I lived in, but I was the one that got stuck with the Bari and Tenor sax, because I was the only one tall enough to carry or play it in concert and marching seasons, lmaoo, I was a band geek
> 
> I really want to get another one, i miss being able to play, wonder what my poor dogs would think,


What the tenor or the Alto? I think they'd hate the Alto but might like the tenor. Don't know because of the bassy sound tho. LOL I'd love to bust out an Alto and wail with Chino around... I think he'd go nuts HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Hubby is a musician, I did the structured band thing in school, but hubby can play anything 5 minutes after picking it up lol. He was in a bunch of bands, but since we left NJ, we have left the band scene behind. I got him the mbox a few years ago, and he still records a lot of stuff. I have some auditory processing problems, so I often find live venues a bit overwhelming, but I enjoy our little home studio


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

The alto, was my first choice of sax anywayz, would be a great video of me playing and the dogs howling, lmaooo at that.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I am learning guitar and sing little bit. Right now I just play for relaxation will hopefully someday I will be able to play for church. You know worship and praise music, that kind of thing. Right now I cannot figure out how to play and sing at the same time. My brain just does not work that way.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I am learning guitar and sing little bit. Right now I just play for relaxation will hopefully someday I will be able to play for church. You know worship and praise music, that kind of thing. Right now I cannot figure out how to play and sing at the same time. My brain just does not work that way.


it's hard to play guitar and sing at the same time. It's more than coordination, it's alot of practice. If you play rhythm it won't be so bad, but I don't get how some people can play lead and sing... boggles my mind


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Thankfully most worship music is just rhythm guitar. If I had to learn lead guitar. I would quit. Most worship music is composed of three or four chords so it is pretty easy once you learn the melody. There was one artist, Southern man or something like that plays rhythm and lead basically at the same time on a Taylor acoustic guitar.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Thankfully most worship music is just rhythm guitar. If I had to line lead guitar. I would quit. Most worship music is composed of three or four chords so it is pretty easy once you learn the melody. There was one artist, because they were Southern man or something like that a place of rhythm and lead basically at the same time on the Taylor acoustic guitar.


Yeah well if you break it down MOST music is a progression of three or four chords, it just depends on what it is and the tempo and stuff. Mind you, a lot gets put into some things, but if you break down music youre gonna see a lot of repetition. It's cool you make worship music though


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I used to be a hip-hop and reggae fanatic, but how many times can hear somebody talk about shooting or selling drugs? How many times can he hear $.50 talk about being rich? Maybe I am just too old, but hip-hop used to be party music. It used to be about neighborhood love, kicking it with your people, and everybody have a good time. Now it is just a lot of narcissistic noise with the exception of a few people here and there that make what I would consider positive music. There are few artists I still like to listen to, like Wyclef and I hear Rakim released another album.
There is a hip-hop artist named Zion with a song called trouble. You can see it on YouTube. I think is hot, but then again, I like gospel music. It is not your typical gospel. Zion calls his music gospel rap.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i have a a couple of gemini TT02's


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

As a teenager I played the drums & wrote angry poetry inspired by poe (lol), jk. But seriously I beat sheepskins


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Thankfully most worship music is just rhythm guitar. If I had to line lead guitar. I would quit. Most worship music is composed of three or four chords so it is pretty easy once you learn the melody. There was one artist, because they were Southern man or something like that a place of rhythm and lead basically at the same time on the Taylor acoustic guitar.


are you familiar with current christian artists? there's this one song I heard on the radio, really like but can't figure out the name of the band? I spill the lyrics if you like?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Lex's Guardian said:


> are you familiar with current christian artists? there's this one song I heard on the radio, really like but can't figure out the name of the band? I spill the lyrics if you like?


wow man I just read all my typos in that part you quoted...lol I know of a few popular singers, but my tastes are all over the place.. I do not really just listen one genre of music. Now, as long as it is basically gospel music, positive music without profanity I will listen to it.

presently I listened to Coffey the southern man, Zion, Andy Chrisman, Alvin slaughter, Karen Wheaton, and Eddie James. Sometimes I get into my old school phase and listen to blind boys of Alabama or a similar band.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

wheezie said:


> i have a a couple of gemini TT02's


Wanna chop and screw a song for me?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> wow man I just read all my typos in that part you quoted...lol I know of a few popular singers, but my tastes are all over the place.. I do not really just listen one genre of music. Now, as long as it is basically gospel music, positive music without profanity I will listen to it.
> 
> presently I listened to Coffey the southern man, Zion, Andy Chrisman, Alvin slaughter, Karen Wheaton, and Eddie James. Sometimes I get into my old school phase and listen to blind boys of Alabama or a similar band.


I found it!! I really like the lyrics from this faithful artist... Based on what your liking from what you listed you might too. 

I like all genres & pretty much anything with talent that's upbeat & and a positive message


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Started off playing piano and classical guitar and some violin, then switched to the mountain dulcimer,hrmonica auto harp and am teaching myself the clawhammer (banjo). My hubby does some blues harp and some accordian ---ahh the cajun zydeco tunes!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I used to be a hip-hop and reggae fanatic, but how many times can hear somebody talk about shooting or selling drugs? How many times can he hear $.50 talk about being rich? Maybe I am just too old, but hip-hop used to be party music. It used to be about neighborhood love, kicking it with your people, and everybody have a good time. Now it is just a lot of narcissistic noise with the exception of a few people here and there that make what I would consider positive music. There are few artists I still like to listen to, like Wyclef and I hear Rakim released another album.
> There is a hip-hop artist named Zion with a song called trouble. You can see it on YouTube. I think is hot, but then again, I like gospel music. It is not your typical gospel. Zion calls his music gospel rap.
> 
> YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.


I dont know how I missed this one this song goes HARD Angel!!


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

i do guitar work and vocals.. and im producing my own music
Myspace.com/chrisspencefool


----------



## clockwerkninja (Dec 8, 2009)

I play bass,scratch records,sing and rap some and i guess i can be accused of beat boxing now and then lol... 

I used to play in bands alot back in my younger days, my last group disbanded in 2005ish.. It was a punk/hip hop hybrid we had alot of fun with doing the atl clubs and surrounding areas.. 

Now i just join in a jam session when i can and do mixing for friends.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> i do guitar work and vocals.. and im producing my own music
> Myspace.com/chrisspencefool


Man we should get together and you should help me come up with some guitar samples for some beats bro!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

clockwerkninja said:


> I play bass,scratch records,sing and rap some and i guess i can be accused of beat boxing now and then lol...
> 
> I used to play in bands alot back in my younger days, my last group disbanded in 2005ish.. It was a punk/hip hop hybrid we had alot of fun with doing the atl clubs and surrounding areas..
> 
> Now i just join in a jam session when i can and do mixing for friends.


I love playing bass I miss my Ernie Ball


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Man we should get together and you should help me come up with some guitar samples for some beats bro!!


man i would.. but i got really behind on my bills, and just found out ive got a baby on the way.. i sold all my equipment the day before yesterday..
sucks man, bad feeling selling something you really love lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> man i would.. but i got really behind on my bills, and just found out ive got a baby on the way.. i sold all my equipment the day before yesterday..
> sucks man, bad feeling selling something you really love lol


yeah you almost feel dirty right? sorry things are rough im sure youll be makin music soon enough! congrats on the little one!


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

im a noobie to beatboxing and i use to freestyle rap


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> yeah you almost feel dirty right? sorry things are rough im sure youll be makin music soon enough! congrats on the little one!


yea baaaad feeling bro.. im prolly going to buy the same set up when i get back on my feet.. and thanks bro


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

Living Dread Girl/Bassist For Heads You Live~ on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
me and the hubby..........


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I bought myself a mouth harp while I was in St. Louis. I do occasionally crack my own teeth with the boingy thing, but I can make some cool sounds that get the dogs to tilt their heads. LOL!


----------

